# HELP-w/ changing '98 alternator



## ralphfurly (Nov 3, 2005)

Greetings all, 

I would like to know the (safe & correct) steps to change the alternator on my '98 GXE. Tried googling around but couldn't find for 98 model...stumbled on to this site. Any helpful feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

alternator replacement


----------



## ralphfurly (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Very helpful. cheers.


----------

